# Tê tay khi mang thai có nguy hiểm không? Nguyên nhân và cách khắc phục



## ngocthuy0397 (16/7/19)

*1.Bị tê tay khi mang thai có dấu hiệu nguy hiểm không?*

Bà bầu bị tê tay thường khởi phát với biểu hiện tê đầu ngón tay lan dần xuống bàn tay. Thông thường, mức độ tê tay sẽ nặng, gặp thường xuyên hơn về giai đoạn sau và hết khi sinh bé.
Chứng tê chân, tay khi mang thai không phải là một bệnh lý đáng lo ngại. Tuy nhiên nó có thể mang đến những phiền phức cho các mẹ bầu, khiến mẹ bầu cảm thấy khó chịu, mệt mỏi.

*2. Tê tay khi mang thai – nguyên nhân do đâu?*

*2.1 Nguyên nhân phổ biến nhất là do sự lưu thông máu kém.*

Tăng cân khi mang thai
Thai nhi lớn lên
Bà bầu lười vận động
*2.2 Thiếu dinh dưỡng là một nguyên nhân đáng chú ý*
Chế độ ăn uống thiếu các chất dinh dưỡng cần thiết không những khiến bà bầu bị tê tay mà còn ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe của mẹ và bé. Nhu cầu dưỡng chất cho mẹ bầu tăng cao. Phụ nữ khi mang thai cần bổ sung đầy đủ các khoáng chất: canxi, sắt… và các vitamin cho cơ thể.

*3.Phải làm gì khi tê tay khi mang thai?*

*3.1 Tập luyện phù hợp với thể trạng bà bầu*
Trong thời gian mang thai, các mẹ bầu nên chịu khó vận động bằng các bài tập nhẹ nhàng. Mẹ bầu vẫn có thể tham gia một số môn thể thao nhẹ nhàng như bơi, đi bộ, yoga,..
Đặc biệt, mẹ bầu nên lưu ý đến các bài tập cho tay, chân để lưu thông máu dễ dàng hơn.Chú ý, không dùng tay kê đầu khi ngủ hoặc nằm đè lên tay.

*3.2 Bổ sung đầy đủ dưỡng chất cần thiết*
Tê tay khi mang thai là biểu hiện rõ ràng bà bầu đang bị thiếu canxi. Mẹ bầu cần chú ý tăng cường bổ sung các dưỡng chất như: viatamin (B1 và B6), magie, sắt, canxi cho bà bầu.
Các mẹ bầu có thể tham khảo một số món ăn giàu dưỡng chất như tôm, cá và các loại hải sản khác. Trứng, sữa và các thực phẩm từ sữa. Các loại rau xanh như rau cần, rau cải xoăn, rau diếp,… Một số loại hoa quả như cam, chuối, nho, kiwi,…


----------



## phuonglan (17/7/19)

Thiếu canxi là một trong những nguyên nhân khiên mẹ bầu bị tê tay. Vì vậy bổ sung thực phẩm giàu canxi rất cần thiết trong thai kỳ mẹ bầu nhé.


----------

